# Anyone ever had periods where they feel useless on guitar?



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi. Been playin for nearly three years. Lately though I've been feeling crappy on the guitar. Especially at writing songs. I just can't seem to think of anything to play or write. Anyone one else have periods like this?


----------



## Razzy (Mar 2, 2011)

Take a break.

When I feel like that, I just put it down for a week.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 2, 2011)

Hah.. Almost indefinitely, yes.

The last time I 'finished' a (guitar based) song was roughly 3 years ago. 

It happens. Play when you want to, and have fun when you play. That's all that matters.


----------



## SW Davion (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah, I have been in that rut before.
Usually it means I just need to find some new music that inspires me....


----------



## 7string_dreamin (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm quite certain that mostly everyone has been down that same road. Don't let it discourage you.


----------



## Blake1970 (Mar 2, 2011)

I have been playing for almost the same amount of time. I have both good and bad days, but when it stops being fun I just take a break for awhile. I&#8217;m trying out some different tunings right now and that sparked a new interest for me. I just now started writing out riffs and stuff that I come up with and that helps a lot also.


----------



## ryan9896 (Mar 2, 2011)

playing guitar should be treated like working out, if you do the same thing all the time, you will plateau, get bored, not see results, and get discouraged. you should change up your playing.....learn new songs, new techniques, new scales, etc. if you just keep doing what you've always done, you will not progress

i've been playing for 16 years so i've been there and done that....shange it up is my advice to you!!!!


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 2, 2011)

ChainsawVsGod said:


> I just can't seem to think of anything to play or write. Anyone one else have periods like this?



Yes, the period being my entire musical life  I also feel 'lost' on the guitar fretboard because I change my tunings so often, I consider this a good thing


----------



## StratoJazz (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, it's normal. Music will get you frustrated and confused sometimes. Especially if you go to a music school.

You just have to keep your site on the prize, and what really inspires you.


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 3, 2011)

All the time. I generally go through cycles of either thinking I'm the best thing that's happened to music, or worse at guitar than a decapitated snail. Mostly I think it's all in my head. 

I concur with the above statements of trying new stuff.


----------



## mark105 (Mar 3, 2011)

I've Been playing about 39 years, all the above advice is what I have done. Never quit, just take vacations from the guitar if need be.


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 3, 2011)

Having one right now, thats why god invented vodka and computer games.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Mar 3, 2011)

At first I read this as. "Anyone ever had a Period?" Why, I have no idea....


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Mar 3, 2011)

mark105 said:


> I've Been playing about 39 years, all the above advice is what I have done. Never quit, just take vacations from the guitar if need be.


 
Now I know that I'm not the oldest guy on the forum.  I don't have nearly the experience that you have either.

I have to agree with the others. Don't quit. I did and I didn't play for something like 13 or 14 years. I regret that but there is nothing I can do about that now. I've been at it again for a little over a year and I'm loving it.

Don't do what I did and give up. Just take a little time off or try something new. Or maybe even pick up a different instrument to experiment with. Borrow one if you can. It will probably help with writing.


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 3, 2011)

Maniacal said:


> Having one right now, thats why god invented vodka and computer games.


^ THIS

Seriously though...we all go through it. I'm going through it right now, which is why I decided to make a jump into a 7 string and start exploring new music. Even the stuff that used to inspire me stopped doing so. This is how I knew it was time to branch out and re-invent myself. 

I've been playing for about 25yrs and for a while there, I was disgusted (read: uber-jealous) by how much talent I was seeing in the 15-21 y/o age bracket....was totally demotivating. So much, I was to the point I was going to just tap out & sell off everything. Make sure you find a new avenue/inspiration/something before this. If I would have done that, I'd regret it for the rest of my life (this was only a few mos ago). Oh...and don't let ego/pride get in the way when seeking new things/advice/whatever. As long as they're not being dicks, I'll gladly take advice from ANYONE better than me now, reguardless of age.


----------



## Semi-pro (Mar 3, 2011)

Maniacal said:


> Having one right now, thats why god invented vodka and computer games.



Dude, if you're the guy shredding on the website in your sig, it's nuts to hear you say that!  Geez... pull a MAB an get an axe with 4 necks or sth...

I've been kinda having one lately, but today i begun to experiment with a new tuning and i'm also checking out different picks and excercises and i'm kinda feeling like i'm about to force my way through it...


----------



## Overtone (Mar 3, 2011)

Try Midol?


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 3, 2011)

Never for long in my case as guitar is very much my relax time, not what I would identify as my job. I have a real job for that .

There are days when my hands don't work though, and the guitar goes down pretty fast.


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Mar 3, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> There are days when my hands don't work though, and the guitar goes down pretty fast.


 
It's encouraging to know that I'm not the only one that experiences this. It's rare but every now and then, I just can't keep a beat with the Metronome or Drum Machine to save my life. Either that or I just can't get the fingers to go to the right place. I just put my guitar down rather than pratice anything sloppy.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 3, 2011)

SpottedBeaver said:


> It's encouraging to know that I'm not the only one that experiences this. It's rare but every now and then, I just can't keep a beat with the Metronome or Drum Machine to save my life. Either that or I just can't get the fingers to go to the right place. I just put my guitar down rather than pratice anything sloppy.



Yeah I like to think of them as Jazz days  ...  (terrible jokes abound, hopefully jazz is a big boy and can take it)


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 4, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Never for long in my case as guitar is very much my relax time, not what I would identify as my job. I have a real job for that .
> 
> There are days when my hands don't work though, and the guitar goes down pretty fast.



I envy you in a way. My job is to teach guitar and drums, I teach privately and at a school.

This has really taken the excitement out of guitar for me, now when I pick up the guitar I see it as "work". 

I no longer have that drive to be some insane guitarist, I just play because I have to.


----------



## MrMcSick (Mar 4, 2011)

I get those phases where it seems like evrything i play is basically the same. Get some tab from a song that you like that you woud never think to play on guitar and learn it, usually gives you insight into a new technique or ideas you never thought of.


----------



## hard_rockin_man (Mar 4, 2011)

I am having that period right now after 27 years of playing. I guess it's just a phase that we all go through several times. Inspiration comes and goes, that's normal.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 4, 2011)

Every day for the past 12 years


----------



## powergroover (Mar 4, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Every day for the past 12 years



this 

for me it's 7 years though, i've only been playing since 2004


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 4, 2011)

Maniacal said:


> I envy you in a way. My job is to teach guitar and drums, I teach privately and at a school.
> 
> This has really taken the excitement out of guitar for me, now when I pick up the guitar I see it as "work".
> 
> I no longer have that drive to be some insane guitarist, I just play because I have to.



That is indeed a downer, one portion of the reason I went to school for Engineering. The other being Engineering = money to buy guitars. I find it unfortunate when people induce too much emphasis or stress around what they really enjoy as it can be detrimental. I do enjoy engineering, but it is not the same sort of deal.


----------



## Overtone (Mar 4, 2011)

For me it's about nourishing my inspiration, day to day... there's just no way I can play to my potential if I'm not feeling inspired. So it really is about the whole lifestyle, and letting the music happen as part of my expression, not just when I'm playing, but when I have music going in the back of my mind when I'm going about my day or trying to get to sleep or whatever, I try to really keep the song alive. Work, stress, traffic, etc. are all really stifling to those things so I'm trying to see what I can do about it...


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 4, 2011)

all the time, I`m a frustrated musician, thats why I`m building this, because I suck at playing.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd suggest getting a copy of your local paper and finding what bars/pubs/venues have an open mic or jam session and going along a few times, perhaps playing once you're comfortable with the enviroment.

Perhaps what your missing is a connection to the power music has for uplifting people, non-players especially, who could benefit from your gifts.

I've been going to local jams for a few years now and I genuinely enjoy it. Make friends, play for people etc. Much easier than real shows as a jam requires little organisation, preparation or perspiration.

Recently, I put up a video of one performance. Bearing in mind, the only time I heard the song in full was a cover by "Ten Masked Men"...

Check this one out first, if your interested... The end is especially guitar-tastic!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/li...nyone-still-play-blues-non-djent-content.html



Charlie the knife plays a great solo on this, he studied at the Guitar Institute under Shawn Baxter, amazing Welsh guitarist!!! Check him out!


----------



## faceforward_007 (Mar 4, 2011)

MaKo´s Tethan;2370043 said:


> all the time, I`m a frustrated musician, thats why I`m building this, because I suck at playing.



Man that body looks sick!


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty (Mar 4, 2011)

I have these times, I just try learning ridiculously hard songs that I thought I would never learn. It tends to end when I figure out the scale patterns in the songs I learn and I try applying this to my writing.

It sucks dude, i know :O


----------



## rug (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah, I'm having one of those periods right now too - because I have tendonitis, and literally *can't* play guitar right now. I was unable/unwilling to take my doctor's advice to completely stop playing to heal, I played a couple shows against his advice, and now I *might* be able to pick up a guitar and play in late June or July...and I've been dealing with this since November. 

I remember before where I used to feel completely useless on guitar - now that it's been taken away from me, I would give just about anything to be playing and feel that useless...because trust me, not being able to play at all is when you truly feel useless. I have promised myself that once I'm back being able to play, that I will NEVER allow myself to get discouraged because I'm in a rut - because it's much better than not playing at all. 

I hate to get all cheesy and corny on you guys, but just being able to play a goddamn 3 chord song right now would be fucking fantastic. Brighten up OP - music's pretty fucking fun. Crank your amp and wail.


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 5, 2011)

Every time this happens to me I think of the youtube spoof video of petrucci's speed kills lesson when he says "put your guitar on ebay and kill yourself" 
a few of you should know what im refering to


----------



## Mettle209 (Mar 5, 2011)

"Feeling Uselss on the guitar" is my primary motivation to progress.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 5, 2011)

I never feel like playing guitar when I'm on the rag.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 5, 2011)

rug said:


> Yeah, I'm having one of those periods right now too - because I have tendonitis, and literally *can't* play guitar right now. I was unable/unwilling to take my doctor's advice to completely stop playing to heal, I played a couple shows against his advice, and now I *might* be able to pick up a guitar and play in late June or July...and I've been dealing with this since November.



What you are doing is very stupid. Take it from a guy who is supposed to have Chronic De Quervains in both thumbs. Get doing physio, straighten out your joints and do a lot of the stretching you would likely be provided and over time it will get better if you don't try to force it and end up keeping it in an inflamatory state. This book helps, it is what took me from having good and bad days due to a Chronic RSI to not having issues with that anymore.

Pain Free: A Revolutionary Method for Stopping Chronic Pain: Amazon.ca: Pete Egoscue, Roger Gittines: Books


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 5, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Every time this happens to me I think of the youtube spoof video of petrucci's speed kills lesson when he says "put your guitar on ebay and kill yourself"
> a few of you should know what im refering to


Psycho Lessons FTW!


----------



## rug (Mar 5, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> What you are doing is very stupid. Take it from a guy who is supposed to have Chronic De Quervains in both thumbs. Get doing physio, straighten out your joints and do a lot of the stretching you would likely be provided and over time it will get better if you don't try to force it and end up keeping it in an inflamatory state. This book helps, it is what took me from having good and bad days due to a Chronic RSI to not having issues with that anymore.
> 
> Pain Free: A Revolutionary Method for Stopping Chronic Pain: Amazon.ca: Pete Egoscue, Roger Gittines: Books




I think I get the gist of what you're saying...but there are a couple sentences in there that don't make sense. 

Like, am I stupid for not playing guitar and letting my hand heal? Or am I stupid for playing the show against doctor's orders? 

At this point - I'll do just about anything to speed the recovery process. Thanks for the link.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 5, 2011)

rug said:


> Like, am I stupid for not playing guitar and letting my hand heal? Or am I stupid for playing the show against doctor's orders?



For not letting yourself heal fully before picking it up. I know what kind of hell that is, but when your body is in an inflamatory state (not scarred, still tender and such) you don't want to bug it. That causes a lot of damage. Hell I lost more than playing at the time too, as I was power lifting a lot. Lost my 450 lb deadlift (my uncle was a body builder, I was chasing his 550) and have never got that back, I haven't had as much time to train as I did then however. 

We have to take care of ourselves the best we can. I too was very skeptical about that link, my friend had been trying to push the book on me for a while before I got to the 'well, it can't possibly hurt me' stage.


----------



## rug (Mar 5, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> For not letting yourself heal fully before picking it up. I know what kind of hell that is, but when your body is in an inflamatory state (not scarred, still tender and such) you don't want to bug it. That causes a lot of damage. Hell I lost more than playing at the time too, as I was power lifting a lot. Lost my 450 lb deadlift (my uncle was a body builder, I was chasing his 550) and have never got that back, I haven't had as much time to train as I did then however.
> 
> We have to take care of ourselves the best we can. I too was very skeptical about that link, my friend had been trying to push the book on me for a while before I got to the 'well, it can't possibly hurt me' stage.



Oh. Yeah, when my hand seized up at the beginning of the second set, right then, I knew I was a fucking idiot. I learned my lesson about not playing the day after, when I picked the guitar up, played one chord, and winced. 

So yeah, it's rest/ice/stretch/splint for the next few months. But that doesn't mean I can't work on my speed picking, gallops, and downpicking with my right hand.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 6, 2011)

Do yourself a favour and don't use the splint too much, I used one at night but could not fully recover until I ditched it. When you are still inflamatory they are alright, but after that you have to be very careful due to muscle loss.


----------



## Jexey (Mar 6, 2011)

Watch a movie with the guitar in your hands
I always wind up pulling off crazy new lines and unfamiliar chords when I just shut my mind off and let my hands go

If that doesn't work, just put the guitar away for a week and a half


----------



## Duelbart (Mar 6, 2011)

Whenever you feel useless:


----------



## sonofabias (Mar 6, 2011)

ChainsawVsGod said:


> Hi. Been playin for nearly three years. Lately though I've been feeling crappy on the guitar. Especially at writing songs. I just can't seem to think of anything to play or write. Anyone one else have periods like this?



Not to such extremes but when I feel stagnant or uninspired I have a formula or idea that seems to work for me which I call SCI , Search for Constant Inspiration . You find it from any source possible : other forms of art, nature, science , a beautiful girl or idea . Try it .......!


----------



## 4815162342 (Mar 8, 2011)

Mettle209 said:


> "Feeling Uselss on the guitar" is my primary motivation to progress.



This is a good mentality to have. Music is so complex that getting "bored" with it is just about impossible. Just try out something completely new and fresh to you and eventually it should click.


----------



## AliceLG (Mar 12, 2011)

I couldn't write a single riff that I liked for about 6 years, so I stopped and picked up a classical guitar to learn a completely different repertoire and instrument altogether. Then last year I picked up the electric again and I've been composing non-stop, which makes me happy.

I also feel like crap when I hear or see someone that is immensely better than I am at the instrument, like 2 weeks ago when a so-called friend sent me a link to a Youtube video of Tosin Abasi playing CAFO live, it fucked me up. I remember reading 10 years ago in a magazine a list of inspirational players for, I think, Mike Mushok, and he mentioned EVH and Eruption as the moment when he decided to either learn how to do something as awesome as that or quit. I'd always go for learning now, eventhough I can't play CAFO, that fucker is too good.

My .02


----------



## The Munk (Mar 12, 2011)

Maniacal said:


> I envy you in a way. My job is to teach guitar and drums, I teach privately and at a school.
> 
> This has really taken the excitement out of guitar for me, now when I pick up the guitar I see it as "work".
> 
> I no longer have that drive to be some insane guitarist, I just play because I have to.



You don't 'have' to do anything.
Music is meant to be enjoyed.


----------



## Gamma362 (Mar 13, 2011)

i feel like that all the time (been playing almost 5 years now), its even worse right now with other things that have been going on that make me feel really shitty about everything, eventually you will get out of it and feel great about your playing, then you will hear jeff loomis or tosin abasi play and everything will regress


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 13, 2011)

The Munk said:


> You don't 'have' to do anything.
> Music is meant to be enjoyed.



Correct. 
However, for me it pays the bills so I do have to do it.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 14, 2011)

I haven't touched a guitar in nearly 6 months and have absolutely zero desire to do so at this point in time. I'm aware of the reasons that bought about this shift in attitude but I suspect that in many ways they're unique to me and my particular set of circumstances so I'll only mention them in passing.

Background - I first picked up guitar in 1988 and made some solid progress to the point of attending GIT in London for a few courses and having private lessons with Shaun Baxter as well as Phil Hilborne. I stopped playing in 1992 after a series of bills lead me to sell all of my musical equipment in order to realise the limited second-hand value and I didn't pick up a guitar again until very late 2009. 

At the same time as my interest in music was once again moving to the point of actual participation, I started writing reviews on my late, unlamented website partially as a corollary to actual practice and partially to occupy my free time in a meaningful manner - once I actually managed to convince myself to undertake a solid practice regime I regained the vast acres of lost ground that such a long spell away from an instrument always leads to, and I was fine until such time as I hit a practice wall and looked around for inspiration.

Now, I'm aware of the subjects I need to study, the need for repertoire, technical and musical studies, sight reading, improvisation, theory etc etc......and turned to a long-term friend in the local are for lessons only to find that he simply didn't have an opening for a student. There are very, _very_ few able musicians in the local area so lacking an outlet for any musical aspirations I might have had (be it jamming, rudimentary song writing or any sort of actual interaction with other like-minded lunatics) I quickly become bored with the instrument (not long after buying my Carvin) and this boredom soon turned into rather scathing self-hatred thanks in part to my ever-tenuous grasp on mental stability. 

In short - I'm aware of my abilities and they fall far short of an actual musicians which has lead to the website being summarily abandoned and my guitars sitting unloved on top of a wardrobe. I have literally hundreds of GB of information on various subjects, a pile of books I could have worked through, a Guitar Port and M-box taking up space on my desk.....and zero inclination to pick up an instrument ever again.

I really don't have "it" and I can't delude myself (at the cynical age of 40) that I was ever more than a bedroom hack who really should have stuck to hobbies that don't cause me to turn the spotlight of perception on my failings. 

In response to Maniacal - I have seen that situation in the past and it's a difficult one to overcome. Whilst receiving financial rewards as a musician is a highly sought-after position to be in the downside is that quite often you end up relegating the instruments you loved to the position of work tools.....Elton John in a recent interview as asked to comment on Jules Holland's habit of playing for a couple of hours in the morning before he could achieve any sort of focus on the forthcoming day....his response?

"I play piano for a living, why the **** would I want to play it every single day when I've just got out of bed?"


----------



## somniumaeternum (Mar 16, 2011)

I think everyone has those kinds of days if they're really invested in their playing. It's natural.

This is how I get through it: I use this as a form of motivation. If I feel like I'm really sucking, I'll slow everything down and just do exercises for a while. And I mean basic things like just patterns up and down the neck, alternate picking at 80bpm. This is the time to go over your "chop builder" type things from the beginning. I'll follow along with different lesson DVDs. I'll _perform_ along with my favorite songs and pretend I'm playing it live. Think of the gigs you've done if you've played out. That feeling often recharges me. 

Then I'll watch a lot of concert footage. This helps because it inspires and gives you perspective. After all, you're (probably) not a professional and have jobs, bills, all that crap to take care of. Don't judge yourself too hard. I know this doesn't work all the time but, in the end, a lot of these kinds of negative thoughts come from wanting to do something you can't. Are you being realistic? The reality is I don't have 20 hours a day to practice like someone who's life is spent traveling and playing. The conclusion is usally i'm not THAT bad for someone who can only play x amount of hours a day.

Another thing that really gets me is when I'm trying to learn a new technique, or lick, or get something really fast. I'll work on it and just doesn't seem to be able to break through the wall. I found in these situations just put the guitar down for a few days, (or play something completely differently) and, when you come back, you'll be able to play it or at least are much closer to it. For me, it's like my brain needs a few days to really align everything to I can physically perform it properly (as weird as that sounds). 

And sometimes it's just good to take a break. Watch some TV series you've been missing. Catch up on a videogame. Spend time with the GF... Don't even think about guitars for a few days and it'll recharge you. (Usually just overbooking your time so you have to run around a lot helps here).


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Mar 16, 2011)

This happens to me a lot. I have been playing for 15 years and still desire to learn more, but it is the motivating factor that is hard to conquer. It becomes even harder to get motivated when you have to take care of life's mundane bullshit, before you can make time for yourself. Sometimes even after I get done taking care of what I need to do, I have no time left for what I want to do.


----------



## somniumaeternum (Mar 16, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> I really don't have "it" and I can't delude myself (at the cynical age of 40) that I was ever more than a bedroom hack who really should have stuck to hobbies that don't cause me to turn the spotlight of perception on my failings.


 
I get what you mean, and I think it's important to be able to evaluate yourself openly and realistically. But just because you're not EVH or Yngwie doesn't mean you should give it up.. shit man there's so much music out there to be played that if you enjoy it, basically, fuck every one else!

Maybe you can't play technical stuff, so play non-technical stuff. Discover your own voice and style within your means and limits. 

Once you start talking and thinking like that you're blocking yourself. I don't know you at all so I can't really judge but maybe it didn't work because you're spending time comparing what you do to others negatively instead of looking positively at what you can do. Self doubt is there no matter what man.

I've been playing for a while and ask myself similar questions. But in the end, it's what I do, what I enjoy, what motivates me to keep moving forward, what stabilizes me.. basically who I am. Even if I was complete shit and everyone hated my playing it'd still be there practicing as much as possible.


----------



## rug (Mar 16, 2011)

Watching the Vulgar videos and Dimevision is also a really great way to get some inspiration too. Seeing how much fun Dime has playing always gets me itching to jam and have fun.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 17, 2011)

somniumaeternum said:


> I get what you mean, and I think it's important to be able to evaluate yourself openly and realistically. But just because you're not EVH or Yngwie doesn't mean you should give it up.. shit man there's so much music out there to be played _*that if you enjoy it, basically, fuck every one else!*_
> 
> Maybe you can't play technical stuff, so play non-technical stuff. Discover your own voice and style within your means and limits.
> 
> ...



Ah, this is the key line - I hate sucking and as it stands I'm just not going to improve. I'm no autodidact, but I respond well to tuition and mechanically/technically when I'm on form I have few issues......I just feel no sense of connection as a musician. 

When I was younger I didn't have any problems with motivation or a desire to play.....now, even if a lot of the music would be within my boundaries with some practice, I simply "fell out of love" with guitar playing and at a time of very low disposable income was stupid enough to buy a Carvin 

I still love listening to my favourites, but the local environment, and the home environment in particular aren't conducive to a balanced outlook ^^


----------



## fredw138 (Mar 27, 2011)

SpottedBeaver said:


> It's encouraging to know that I'm not the only one that experiences this. It's rare but every now and then, I just can't keep a beat with the Metronome or Drum Machine to save my life. Either that or I just can't get the fingers to go to the right place. I just put my guitar down rather than pratice anything sloppy.



I've been having that problem lately a lot. Most of it can be traced to recently getting my first guitar with active pickups and a decent amount of sympathetic vibration. I find that all that string noise I thought I had learned to silence has suddenly come back with a vengeance, and I'm having to re-learn how to mute strings I'm not playing.


----------



## brutalwizard (Mar 27, 2011)

i feel this alot, i havent really played guitar the last 3 monthes.

but new (the) human abstract has inspired me to learn some of there new songs


----------



## asher (Mar 27, 2011)

I tend to feel like this when I jam with either one of two of my friends who are significantly better guitarists than I, because I'm not at the point where I'm well versed enough to not have to think about fingerings and things a ton, so I just feel incredibly clunky and crappy.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Mar 27, 2011)

I FIX YOU!











Last song, for reference, is PROPER SH*T, to make you feel better about your playing. However bad it is, a foetus has more ability than this....



Feel better now?  

Not everyone is MEANT to be a Rusty Cooley and for that, I thank all that is good in humanity!


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Mar 27, 2011)

@ShadyDavy

You break my heart, man. Everyone has a God given right TO ROCK!!!

You are individual, unique and no one else can play what YOU and only YOU can play. Music sets you free from the mundane, it is a key to a new reality. Scales and !"£$ are just tools to find self expression. Nothing matters as long as you spread the joy inside you.


Finally, let go, FORGIVE YOURSELF!   



No regrets, it's all learning.


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 27, 2011)

I came out of my dry spell. I'm back writing again.


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Mar 27, 2011)

Good for you. Ya see, it's only temporary.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 28, 2011)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> @ShadyDavy
> 
> You break my heart, man. Everyone has a God given right TO ROCK!!!
> 
> ...



This is true 

However.

I handed in my Licence to Rock a long while ago but maybe one day I'll pick it up once more. Lessons and inspiration are really all I need.....


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 28, 2011)

everyone who has said "take a break" is dead on

satriani or vai once said to study guitar vigorously for 2 years take 1 year off then pick it back up youd be a better guitarist. something like that.


----------



## Jontain (Mar 28, 2011)

Take a break always works for me, but another route to try is if you are always shredding out heavy riffs etc try playing a completly different style. Obviously if you play alot of metal then you like metal music, but even if you dont like other genres (as in you would never buy a cd of 'x' genre) just give playing in that style a go. You may suprise yourself and really enjoy playing something a bit different and through exploring other styles like this you will bring a much wider range of sounds back to your favourite style.

Its refreshing to approach guitar differently and it can really help get you out of those ruts.

Good to hear since the OP you have gotten past this though.


----------



## Saber_777 (Mar 29, 2011)

haha, Here is another take a break comment coming to ya. Been playing for 8 years. I am only 16 as it is. Just relax with it man. Have fun with it. Thats what you picked your first guitar up for right? Not to look cool or anything, I'd hope. When not working on tech stuff work on syncopation find really cool rythmic patterns. Play a game, listen to new styles of music. Its no big deal man.


----------



## Whitechapel7 (Mar 29, 2011)

ChainsawVsGod said:


> Hi. Been playin for nearly three years. Lately though I've been feeling crappy on the guitar. Especially at writing songs. I just can't seem to think of anything to play or write. Anyone one else have periods like this?



all the fucking time


----------



## Vidge (Mar 29, 2011)

ryan9896 said:


> playing guitar should be treated like working out, if you do the same thing all the time, you will plateau, get bored, not see results, and get discouraged. you should change up your playing.....learn new songs, new techniques, new scales, etc. if you just keep doing what you've always done, you will not progress
> 
> i've been playing for 16 years so i've been there and done that....shange it up is my advice to you!!!!





Mettle209 said:


> "Feeling Uselss on the guitar" is my primary motivation to progress.



Pretty much both of these quotes; working out is a great analogy. Constantly look for new material, new scales, new bands. Even venture out to different genres, that helps me alot.

As for the other quote, I do the same. Whenever I hear/watch something insane on the guitar, it gives me a lot of inspiration. The feeling you get when you finally mastered that solo, furthers my ambition to do better. Because you mastered something you thought you never could. So then you start thinking, "well, what else than can I maybe pull off that I always thought I couldnt..." Its an amazing upward spiral if you can get yourself stuck in it.

But of course Ive had my down moments. I think the worst was I didnt play for about 9 months. And seriously, I blame it on World Of Warcraft haha  That game is equivalent to a heroin addiction.


----------



## Dvaienat (Mar 29, 2011)

I have off days and on days. Sometimes my playing is terrible and I get writer's block. Other days, I play well and feel confident about my playing.


----------



## teabagger (Mar 29, 2011)

> But of course Ive had my down moments. I think the worst was I didnt play for about 9 months. And seriously, I blame it on World Of Warcraft haha That game is equivalent to a heroin addiction.



9 months your lucky...


and I just had my eukreka moment today from like 3 or 4 year slump i dont think i really played for 2 of those years, except for cowboy chord accoustic stuff for the kids


----------

